# what kind is it?



## hunt4deer01 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bought this last week wondering what kind of bike this is?


----------



## 41rollfast (Aug 19, 2014)

That's hard to tell because it's been extreamly modified. Missing seat tube?!
Most likely it was a schwinn frame. It's just a "custom" or a "lowrider" now.


----------



## hunt4deer01 (Aug 21, 2014)

41rollfast said:


> That's hard to tell because it's been extreamly modified. Missing seat tube?!
> Most likely it was a schwinn frame. It's just a "custom" or a "lowrider" now.




I'm not sure what you mean by seat tube? I'm all ears.


----------



## morton (Aug 21, 2014)

*The part with red line (seat tube) has been cut off*


----------



## hunt4deer01 (Aug 21, 2014)

morton said:


> View attachment 165733




Oh yes. I see that now! THANKS


----------

